# ProVex CV - where do you buy it?



## Nancy from Safety Harbor (Apr 8, 2010)

I can't find ProvexCV anywhere. Can someone lead me to a store that carries it? I live in Florida. Thanks.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

It isn't sold in stores, it is a direct sales sort of thing, some sites call the company multi-level marketing, but I don't know how they have things organized to know for sure.http://content.melaleuca.com/introduction/en-us/request.html is their main contact us site. I'm sure they can sign you up or find you a distributor in your area depending on how they sell it.


----------



## Nancy from Safety Harbor (Apr 8, 2010)

Kathleen,Do you know if there is anything at a health food store comparable? By the way, you are a great moderator. Bless you and thanks.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Your welcome, I try to be helpful.That particular blend has a couple of things in it, and different companies use different things to get the resveratrol, but that is something most companies make. It also has Ginko (which most supplement companies make) and Quercitin. I have seen some resveratrol that has quercitin added, but I don't know that you would find the exact blend, and they don't tell you how much of each thing is in it. That is very common as a lot of companies keep their exact blends secret so they are harder to copy.Looks like you have The Vitamin Shoppe in Florida (I have a rather large one near me). They sell a few resveratrol quercitin blend (often say synergistic on the labelhttp://www.vitaminshoppe.com/search/en/que..._selection=null But they don't seem to have the other ingredients as a blend. Ginko is sold there and it is also widely available most anyplace you can buy herbs. Some of the products on the link are website only but they may be able to order in the store for you and they should have at least some products in the store.GNC also seems to sell both quercitin and resveratrol and I know they sell ginko and they are located in a lot of places (and both vitamin shoppe and GNC you can order online and have delivered)The main thing is, like I said, it is a proprietary blend so you don't really know how much of each pill is which thing. But grape extracts (as well as other plants with resveratrol) and various other bioflavanoids are pretty common things for most supplement companies to have their own version of some sort. Ever since the French drink red wine that is why they are healthy thing became a popular theory many companies started selling various mixtures that include red grapes/resveratrol.One problem is you don't know if it is one of the ingredients or the mix that is what is helping, so I can't be sure any other product would have the same results.


----------



## Nancy from Safety Harbor (Apr 8, 2010)

Thank you Kathleen.


----------



## Thai (Aug 22, 2007)

It can be bought on Ebay as well.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I tried an ebay search and it didn't pop up. Don't know if I put in the wrong search word or it if is one of those things that comes and goes depending on supply. Since I couldn't find it right now I didn't want to suggest it as I had no link and no idea what they list it under.


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

ebay sometimes has individual sellers selling it, but my guess is only very occasionally. Doesn't look like there's a set ebay seller selling it.


----------



## iknowtheproblem (Dec 29, 2009)

This isn't the same thing is it? It has the same name but it seems like this one is for the heart.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Yes I think it actually is the same thing.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Must have gotten posted between the last search and just now. I swear it wasn't there earlier. It is for the heart. It was never marketed for IBS, just some people using it saw it helped. Like Linda never took Calcium for the diarrhea, but for other health reasons. Sometimes something will work for something other than what it was developed for or what they market it for.


----------



## iknowtheproblem (Dec 29, 2009)

So this stuff actually helps for incomplete evacuation? If so then I'm about to order some because I can't seem to go all at once but 4-5 times within an two hours with soft stools.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

> So this stuff actually helps for incomplete evacuation?


Just like any other treatment.. no way to know if it will work for you other than you trying it.


----------



## Thai (Aug 22, 2007)

This IS the stuff....good luck.


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

For what it is worth...It stopped my GERD and all indigestion in about 6 weeks. It stopped my all out every day D after about a year of slow improvement. Over that period of time, I went from D to Mud to IE to something like normal. (After finding this site, I stopped taking it and found all of these symptoms returned in reverse order over the following month. Re-instituting it reversed those symptoms over the next couple of weeks.) At some point I added the fiber powder, Fiberwise, to the Provex and found that firmed things up even more. For me, it was the smartest one thing I have ever done.According to an old study I turned up from the London Hospital, there is some evidence that a certain blood platelet activity--which the grape seed and skin control--shows up in colon inflammation as well as cardiovascular blockage. Flavonoid absorbance is problematic--why your doctor doesn't send you home with a bottle of merlot for your heart disease--and that is the problem that Provex solves and presumably why it helps me. (There is actual clinical proof that this is accomplished: http://jn.nutrition.org/cgi/content/abstract/132/12/3592 http://books.google.ca/books?hl=en&lr=...cv&f=false)If you can buy it off eBay, get a couple of bottles and try it for a couple of months. If you prefer trying it with a money back guarantee let me know and I can walk you through the process. Either way, just keep in mind that it will presumably only work if you have the same kinds of antagonists--and trigger foods can create inflammatory responses, according to the IBS Center in Seattle--as I have. In that way it is like trying anything else. Good luck with this to you.Mark


----------



## Joyce Roode (Apr 16, 2010)

Provex CV is only available through the Melaleuca company. It is a patented product available to members and their families. Along with Fiberwise, it has helped hundreds of people with IBS and Chrons. Members help other people set up accounts with the company and they receive a catalogue with over 350 products that will help get rid of the toxic chemicals in the home which may also contribute to this and other health problems i.e. asthma, exema, allegies, psosiasis , diabetes and heart disease.I would be happy to set anyone up with their own account to try for 3 months with a moneyback guarantee from the company - feel better in 90 days or money refunded-or to use for a lifetime to stay healthy. Thanks, Joycewww.melaleuca.com


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

> I would be happy to set anyone up with their own account to try for 3 months with a moneyback guarantee from the company - feel better in 90 days or money refunded-or to use for a lifetime to stay healthy.


I'm sure you would.If you would like to advertise on this site you need to follow the proper channels:http://www.ibsgroup.org/advertising


----------



## Thai (Aug 22, 2007)

Actually Joyce...you CAN buy at eBay.Do a search and you will see.


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

Really, this is the part that exhausts me. As soon as the "marketing plan" gets introduced, all talk of possible benefits get discarded. Drives me crazy, especially given how disruptive IBS is.Mark


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

No Mark, sorry I don't agree. I do not think the benefits are erased by it's marketing/delivery/distribution system. This thread was not about the benefits of it. It was about _how to obtain it_.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

When a new poster shows up whose first post is I will sell this to you/sign you up for the program, that never tends to make anyone feel good about something.I think a lot of people like to try something without having to sign up to be part of the marketing program. That is why I did try to check ebay. Just looks like you have to try a few different times to catch it on there.While a lot of formulas and blends are proprietary, very few ingredients in the dietary supplement market belong to one company only. Once something is popular, everyone adds it to the product line. That is just the way that business works.I'm glad you found a product that you took for other reasons helped your IBS. I wish there was one and only one answer, but there isn't, and that is true of any disease.


----------



## jmc09 (Oct 5, 2009)

A substance that helped with incomplete evacuation would be a fantastic benefit to sufferers,myself included.Although I suspect I would have to take something alongside it when I ate just to slow downthe rapid digestion.Is it available in the UK does anybody know?


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

They have an office in Manchester. If you search www.melaleuca.com you can find the phone number. Again, it will depend upon the cause as to whether it will have any effect and you do have to be patient.Cheers,Mark


----------



## smopf (Aug 23, 2010)

Joyce Roode said:


> Provex CV is only available through the Melaleuca company. It is a patented product available to members and their families. Along with Fiberwise, it has helped hundreds of people with IBS and Chrons. Members help other people set up accounts with the company and they receive a catalogue with over 350 products that will help get rid of the toxic chemicals in the home which may also contribute to this and other health problems i.e. asthma, exema, allegies, psosiasis , diabetes and heart disease.I would be happy to set anyone up with their own account to try for 3 months with a moneyback guarantee from the company - feel better in 90 days or money refunded-or to use for a lifetime to stay healthy. Thanks, Joycewww.melaleuca.com


Hi~ I've been waiting for soemone from melaleuca for several months now since I contacted to the melaleuca company. I haven't heard anything so far. I really want to buy a couple of Provex CV for my mom. Joyce~ can you help me to buy provex CV?Thank you~


----------



## Siea (Jun 21, 2010)

Have someone from Europe succesfully ordered it?I want to order but I do not know from where and if they can ship to europe.


----------



## Thai (Aug 22, 2007)

Talk to Mark (overitnow).He has all the info and will explain it to you.


----------



## MIRMAK (Sep 27, 2009)

Siea said:


> Have someone from Europe succesfully ordered it?I want to order but I do not know from where and if they can ship to europe.


I did that, but they have even website for the Netherlands. Maybe you can try to contact the Netherlands or UK offices for assistance?!


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Siea http://unitedkingdom.melaleuca.com/wc/index.cfm?CountryIden=10&LangIden=1&culture=unitedkingdom


----------



## Siea (Jun 21, 2010)

MIRMAK said:


> I did that, but they have even website for the Netherlands. Maybe you can try to contact the Netherlands or UK offices for assistance?!


After a lot of searching I found this: http://www.melaleuca.com/HelpCenter/HelpCenter.aspx#helpCenterWrapperFrom webpage:


> How much does membership cost? The cost to become a member of Melaleuca depends on your level of enrollment. If you enroll as a Melaleuca Customer (preferred or direct) by submitting just a Customer Membership Agreement, your cost is $25.00 plus applicable sales tax.


Then I also find this:


> How do I cancel my Preferred Customer membership? A Marketing Executive may cancel his/her Independent Marketing Executive Agreement, and a Customer may cancel his/her Customer Membership Agreement, by submitting a completed Cancellation Form to Melaleuca bearing his/her original signature, printed name, address, Customer Number and reason for canceling (to assist Melaleuca in improving its customer service).


The above make it seems like they are trying to make it as hard as possible to cancel the subscription and hope that people wont bother.Why is it that I cannot just place and order for what I want. Why all the steps:1. Get referred by someone (otherwise impossible to become a member)2. Pay a 25$ + taxes fee just to become a member3. If I want to cancel subscription I have to print REAL PAPER copies and then mail it over half the world.I just want to try it without becoming a member for life since I don't even know if it will work or not. All of the above makes this seem like a scam. But many people say this is good so I do want to try it. I just don't understand the logic in making it so hard to order...


----------



## Siea (Jun 21, 2010)

BQ said:


> Siea http://unitedkingdom.melaleuca.com/wc/index.cfm?CountryIden=10&LangIden=1&culture=unitedkingdom


Thank you. I am gonna mail: [email protected] ask them if they ship to Sweden.


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

Siea said:


> Have someone from Europe succesfully ordered it?I want to order but I do not know from where and if they can ship to europe.


Hi, Siea, I will try to answer your PM and question here. Because of the way Melaleuca is marketed, their products are only legally available in countries where they have been submitted for approval. Since they have limited their European interests to just the UK and the Netherlands, so far, they will not sell to you unless you have a residence there. (I suppose you could have a confederate in one of those countries open an account and mail the stuff to you; but that would be skirting the law.). The only other alternative would be to find it on eBay and pay the international shipping charges. Then, if it doesn't help, you are really going to feel badly used through the process. Of course, if there is anything in your condition that suggests inflammation--and that study out of Munich seemed pretty clear that this would apply to lots of us--then I would think it is worth a trial.As far as substitutes, I cannot say if taking the individual components would be worth the effort. Melaleuca has put a lot of effort into getting the maximum amount of flavonoids out of the ingredients and into your system and does back that with clinical tests. They have also reformulated it several times since I began taking it, based on further research. If just any kind of grape seed extract had the same effect on blood platelet activity, then it would seem that heart disease rates would have dropped significantly some years ago. If you do want to try this out, one bottle a month is the recommended dosage. I would suggest 3-4 bottles to give it long enough to see some actual benefits, although I felt some intangible benefits within the first month. By the end of the 4th month I knew I was on the road back to health.(And look, I didn't try to sell anyone anything to my personal benefit.







)Mark


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

LOL Thanks Mark! It IS appreciated more than you know!


----------



## Siea (Jun 21, 2010)

overitnow said:


> Hi, Siea, I will try to answer your PM and question here. Because of the way Melaleuca is marketed, their products are only legally available in countries where they have been submitted for approval. Since they have limited their European interests to just the UK and the Netherlands, so far, they will not sell to you unless you have a residence there. (I suppose you could have a confederate in one of those countries open an account and mail the stuff to you; but that would be skirting the law.). The only other alternative would be to find it on eBay and pay the international shipping charges. Then, if it doesn't help, you are really going to feel badly used through the process. Of course, if there is anything in your condition that suggests inflammation--and that study out of Munich seemed pretty clear that this would apply to lots of us--then I would think it is worth a trial.As far as substitutes, I cannot say if taking the individual components would be worth the effort. Melaleuca has put a lot of effort into getting the maximum amount of flavonoids out of the ingredients and into your system and does back that with clinical tests. They have also reformulated it several times since I began taking it, based on further research. If just any kind of grape seed extract had the same effect on blood platelet activity, then it would seem that heart disease rates would have dropped significantly some years ago. If you do want to try this out, one bottle a month is the recommended dosage. I would suggest 3-4 bottles to give it long enough to see some actual benefits, although I felt some intangible benefits within the first month. By the end of the 4th month I knew I was on the road back to health.(And look, I didn't try to sell anyone anything to my personal benefit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the tip about Ebay.However I cannot find anyone selling it. Am I doing something wrong when searching?


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

Yeah, there doesn't seem to be anyone selling it right now on either the US or UK sites. Maybe try back later. I am sorry I can't just order some for you, but then I would be breaking Canadian law. If anyone from the States who uses it reads this, they could get in touch with you, since the FDA allows resale.Mark


----------

